# Black & Blue.



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

i had some extra bottles of juice hanging around and decided to try something.
Gonna call it "Black & Blue", hence the title of the thread.

Recipe:
2 - 64oz Welch's Black Cherry Concord Grape
1 - 46oz Wyman's Wild Blueberry (was supposed to be used for an f-pack of sorts but the wine tasted great the way it was.)
1 tsp - pectic enzyme
1 tsp nutrient
1.5 cups - sugar (brought SG to 1.075. this will be approx. 10% if i'm correct.)
1 campden tablet (crushed)

It is sitting now waiting 24-48 hours before i pitch the yeast. (1118, i guess.)

anyone wanna chime in on anything i forgot or should add? (or do different next time. LOL.)


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

1 gallon right?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, 1 gallon+ (64+64+46=174oz).
i figure i might actually get a full gallon and some taste testing going into secondary.

 should i add any tannin?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

If this is your 1st no,
Unless you know what Tannin will do. 
Always start simple then adjust.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

i've made a few gallons.

i have equipment for larger, but wanna make sure i'm comfortable with it before i go to larger batches.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a touch of the OCD and screwing one up early on would crush my little spirit. LOL.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2010)

1/2 tsp of tannin wont change much if anything besides give it a little more body.


----------

